# MTB: Nassahegan, Scoville Road - 5/1, 6 pm



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

I noticed it stays pretty light almost to 8 pm. With limited foliage, we should be able to get in 2 solid hours. Goal is 7-8 miles of riding.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2009)

Greg? You forgot to put a date.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2009)

I should be able to make this ride


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Greg? You forgot to put a date.



Der.  Friday, folks. A little concerned about rain, but with it being so dry lately, I'm sure it'll absorb or run off quickly. Gotta see what it looks like tomorrow afternoon, I guess.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2009)

In!  Though I'll probably bail if it's heavy rain/thunderstorms.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2009)

So, what did you have in mind for a route?


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So, what did you have in mind for a route?



Weather-dependent. If it's wet, probably the standard loop. If the cemetery seems dryish, we can hit the 69er and then maybe some other new trails on the west side of 69. Dilemma for me is clipless or platforms. The flats are on the bike now. I bought some sick skate shoes at Target. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2009)

Try one of each?  Sorry, can't help ya there, you know what I'd pick...


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Try one of each?  Sorry, can't help ya there, you know what I'd pick...



We'll see tomorrow. Doing the standard loop would be interesting on the flats. Probably a good test to see if I like them or not. The short jaunt around the neighborhood and yard was, well, interesting.


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2009)

I just checked accuweather.com, and the weather looks good for today / tonight. I am bringing my bike / gear to work and will see you guys at 6:00 unless the weather changes for the worse.

I will probably be there a little early (5:15 to 5:30) and I am planning on doing a little warm up ride and maybe also play around on some of the stunts in the warm-up twisties.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2009)

It's gonna be wet, but I don't think we're going to get hammered.


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2009)

If it isn't raining I might be there.



bvibert said:


> I don't think we're going to get hammered.



You'll need to bring more beer then:wink:


----------



## jarrodski (May 1, 2009)

greg...ditch the clipless... those things are the devil


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just checked accuweather.com, and the weather looks good for today / tonight. I am bringing my bike / gear to work and will see you guys at 6:00 unless the weather changes for the worse.
> 
> I will probably be there a little early (5:15 to 5:30) and I am planning on doing a little warm up ride and maybe also play around on some of the stunts in the warm-up twisties.



NWS is saying a 50% chance of thunderstorms. Guess we just have to play it by ear. I have no problem riding in the rain/wetness. Did plenty of that last year. Looks pretty wet out there right now though:









ishovelsnow said:


> greg...ditch the clipless... those things are the devil



Well, I would say that depends on what you like to ride. I'm mostly XC to be honest. I'm not sure whether I'll like losing the pedaling efficiency just to have a bit more confidence on stunts and whatnot. I also wonder if the platforms will cause me to bail on stuff sooner. With clipless, I tend to push through tricky spots so I won't have to clip out. We'll see how it goes. I guess, but if it's really wet, I might throw the clipless back on the bike.


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2009)

Hopefully that batch moves through by 6 pm.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2009)

That looks like a whole lot of rain.  I think it'll be past, or just about by 6.


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2009)

Are we going to ride?


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2009)

I'm still planning on it.  Hopefully the rain rolls through quickly and the ground isn't too wet.

When are you leaving work Tim?


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm still planning on it.  Hopefully the rain rolls through quickly and the ground isn't too wet.
> 
> When are you leaving work Tim?



right now it looks like I won't get out of here until 5:00


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2009)

i'll be there at 6.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2009)

I'm heading over in just a bit, I'll be there for 6.


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2009)

I'm not gonna make it.


----------

